
10 “Best” Code Comments - alpb
http://aboukone.com/2011/11/08/10-best-code-comments/
======
anigbrowl
<http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html>

_If the original title begins with a number or number + gratuitous adjective,
we'd appreciate it if you'd crop it. E.g. translate "10 Ways To Do X" to "How
To Do X," and "14 Amazing Ys" to "Ys."_

~~~
alpb
Thanks for that, will keep in mind!

------
spitfire
/* You are not expected to understand this */

<http://cm.bell-labs.com/cm/cs/who/dmr/odd.html>

